# Would Sauron have freed Melkor had he won?



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Jun 11, 2018)

Had Sauron won the war of the Ring (either during the Second Age or the Third Age), would Sauron have freed his old master or not, fearing that Melkor would then supplant him?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 12, 2018)

Sauron would not have had the power to free Melkor. He would have to defeat the Valor to do that - a highly unlikely event, IMO.
However, if he did have the power, I think he would have had to as a servant of Melkor.


----------



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, according to the legend of Dagor Dagorath, somehow Melkor gets free before the Last Battle and yet it doesn't appear that the Valar were all defeated in the process.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 13, 2018)

JRRT explains that Morgoth was actually executed, but his spirit: "might be expected, therefore, eventually and after long ages to increase again, even (as some held) to draw back into itself some of its formerly dissipated power. It would do this (even if Sauron could not) because of its relative greatness. (…)" Morgoth's Ring, text VII, Myths Transformed

We know that Tolkien at least put this in his pipe and smoked it -- seemingly sometime in the later 1950s, or thereabouts.


----------



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Jun 14, 2018)

In the Simirallion, the only thing that it stated was that they cut off his legs and cast him into the Void. So he wouldn't be able to walk on his own (though maybe he could get metal leg or something if he were to ever get out.)

Also, how exactly does one execute a Valar? I get that Mair like Saruman, Balrogs, Ungoliant (if she was a Maia and not an anti-Tom Bombadil) and even Gandalf (but apparently not Sauron?) could die, but can a Valar actually die (at least before the Last Battle)?


----------



## Elthir (Jun 14, 2018)

Melkor had permanently incarnated himself as Morgoth, and "when that body was destroyed he was weak and utterly "houseless", and for that time at a loss and "unanchored" as it were." Tolkien then muses that "the Void" -- referring to the description of Morgoth being thrust into the Timeless Void -- may refer inaccurately to the extrusion or flight of his spirit from Arda.

Citation and info from text VII, Myths Transformed, Morgoth's Ring.


----------

